# 2011 Sentra Clunk-Tap-Tap-Tap



## evolvercode (Apr 24, 2011)

Just bought a brand new 2011 sentra. When the car hits 20mph for the first time each time I start it, I hear a Clunk followed by several taps coming from the front of the car. Took the car to the dealership, they said it was the ABS system charging, and there is no need for a repair. Has anyone else experienced this or heard of this issue with the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's normal operation of the ABS system.


----------



## evolvercode (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there any way to make it to make the noise less pronounced without moving the ABS System away from the passenger compartment?


----------

